# Pretty little Mika



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She has grown up so much. She puts Suki to shame in the "dirty department"
5 minutes after her bath and she had to stick her face in the dirt. I have completely given up on the idea of having 3 beautiful white malts.
Just wanted to share...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mika still looks beautiful ... even with a little dirt on her. 

All three of your girls are beautiful.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

We get carried away with the beauty of the breed, but they are dogs, after all. It is kind of like the way we women compare ourselves to to models and movie stars, with their tight jaw lines and plump lips. In the ring, the handlers are brushing the Malts every move they make. The true beauty of a Maltese is in that tiny body with an enormous personality. I am guilty of seeking the perfect beauty, but I do know that the price is too high....I love a scruffy little face. I love a mischievous little fluff....and, I am pretty sure that you do too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is stunning.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> We get carried away with the beauty of the breed, but they are dogs, after all. It is kind of like the way we women compare ourselves to to models and movie stars, with their tight jaw lines and plump lips. In the ring, the handlers are brushing the Malts every move they make. The true beauty of a Maltese is in that tiny body with an enormous personality. I am guilty of seeking the perfect beauty, but I do know that the price is too high....I love a scruffy little face. I love a mischievous little fluff....and, I am pretty sure that you do too.


Being in the business, I always said beauty is over rated. I have dealt with so many beautiful looking people who haven't a clue on what's reality~they have absolutely no substance.
So, yes...I love a dirty scruffy face. I also love when my girls are clean, look perfectly groomed, beautiful and snow white for that whole 5 minutes after their baths.
With that said, I love them even more because as beautiful as they are~ they are filthy dirty, happy, loving girls,with ginormous personalities!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Mika still looks beautiful ... even with a little dirt on her.
> 
> All three of your girls are beautiful.


Thanks Marie!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> She is stunning.


Awe...thx Uncle Walter!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Joanne!
Mika is sooo pretty! :wub: She looks so grown up and glamorous!
All of your girls look so sweet.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> We get carried away with the beauty of the breed, but they are dogs, after all. It is kind of like the way we women compare ourselves to to models and movie stars, with their tight jaw lines and plump lips. In the ring, the handlers are brushing the Malts every move they make. The true beauty of a Maltese is in that tiny body with an enormous personality. I am guilty of seeking the perfect beauty, but I do know that the price is too high....I love a scruffy little face. I love a mischievous little fluff....and, I am pretty sure that you do too.


I truly believe ... and, as the saying goes ... that how one looks at beauty, is in the eyes of the beholder. What looks beautiful to one person doesn't necessarily look as beautiful (or, even beautiful at all) to someone else. 

Yes, I think most women do desire to look their best. But, do women really compare how they look to models and movie stars? There are women (and men) who strive to be body beautiful and have the perfect figures ... and yet, in my opinion, aren't beautiful if they display a self-centered personality and an unflattering attitude toward others. 

I remember once when Bo Derek and her husband, John Derek, were being interviewed on a talk show. John was asked if he thought he would love Bo if she was in a terrible car accident that left her physically scarred. He said in so many words that he didn't think he would love her then. I can still see the hurt look on her face. But, there are men and women out there who do put that much value on beauty.

Sadly, I honestly believe that there are some people who feel the same way about their dogs. They focus more on how perfect the dog's hair looks ... than the joy their fluffs can give to them and others, sweet fluff babies with their loving personalities and unconditional love for us. 

I recall seeing a really old man and woman walking down the street while holding hands. This couple had to be in their nineties. I often think how blessed they were to love one another so much, even though they were old, frail looking, and with many wrinkles. ... they truly looked so in love with one another. In love. They had that special chemistry. 

Beauty can be blessing ... but, it can also be a curse. A woman can be told by many people that she looks beautiful ... and yet can still feel as though she is all alone in the world. 

For my Snowball ... I have always said that if he were bald, I would love him no less then I love and adore him now. And he loves me ... even on the days when I look tired and my hair is a mess. I love Snowball for the angel that he is most of the time... and when he is mischievous, too ... and, for his unconditional love. We have that special chemistry. :heart:



maddysmom said:


> Being in the business, I always said beauty is over rated. I have dealt with so many beautiful looking people who haven't a clue on what's reality~they have absolutely no substance.
> So, yes...I love a dirty scruffy face. I also love when my girls are clean, look perfectly groomed, beautiful and snow white for that whole 5 minutes after their baths.
> With that said, I love them even more because as beautiful as they are~ they are filthy dirty, happy, loving girls,with ginormous personalities!


Amen.:thumbsup: Joanne, you have expressed it all perfectly ... and, a lot less words than I did.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Mika is a doll, dirty face or not! Love your girls.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Your girls are always beautiful....a little dirt just adds character!

Little Mika had great teachers :HistericalSmiley: she learned early on what's important...Dirt...dirt is important!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

What a beautiful dog.


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

You think that's bad, you should see my two when they have finished rolling in the mud











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sheila118 said:


> You think that's bad, you should see my two when they have finished rolling in the mud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE this picture of Libby and Levi! :HistericalSmiley:

Obviously they had a wonderful time rolling in the mud. I hope they like getting baths as much as they like rolling in the mud. :HistericalSmiley:

Now these are two spoiled Maltese. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

This week Levi had what I though was a slug hanging from his ear, imagine my horror when I pulled on it and it was poo... OMG he had it all in his fur..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sheila118 said:


> You think that's bad, you should see my two when they have finished rolling in the mud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA...LOVE IT! WELCOME TO THE DIRTY DOG CLUB!!!

I think you have me beat!

I'll introduce you to Suki, in case you haven't met...this is Mika's better half. Suki is my other dirty girl who taught Mika how to get down and dirty!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> [COLOR=
> 
> I remember once when Bo Derek and her husband, John Derek, were being interviewed on a talk show. John was asked if he thought he would love Bo if she was in a terrible car accident that left her physically scarred. He said in so many words that he didn't think he would love her then. I can still see the hurt look on her face. But, there are men and women out there who do put that much value on beauty.
> 
> ...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Hi Joanne!
> Mika is sooo pretty! :wub: She looks so grown up and glamorous!
> All of your girls look so sweet.


Thanks Kathleen :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Mika is a doll, dirty face or not! Love your girls.


Thanks Awntie...your always soo sweet!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Your girls are always beautiful....a little dirt just adds character!
> 
> Little Mika had great teachers :HistericalSmiley: she learned early on what's important...Dirt...dirt is important!:HistericalSmiley:


 So nice to see you back Cindy :wub:
Yes...Mika broke in very early in the game. Suki taught her what's important in life...DIRT!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Finn said:


> What a beautiful dog.


Thanks Harry!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I remember once when Bo Derek and her husband, John Derek, were being interviewed on a talk show. John was asked if he thought he would love Bo if she was in a terrible car accident that left her physically scarred. He said in so many words that he didn't think he would love her then. I can still see the hurt look on her face. But, there are men and women out there who do put that much value on beauty.

This is so sad to hear. I would have dumped him that second! 
Unfortunately, I see this more often than not. We call them a Trophy Wife. As soon as they gain weight or even age, ect ...they are dumped by their husbands 



> Sadly, I honestly believe that there are some people who feel the same way about their dogs. They focus more on how perfect the dog's hair looks ... than the joy their fluffs can give to them and others, sweet fluff babies with their loving personalities and unconditional love for us.
> **********************************************************************************
> Marie, I agree...just enjoy our dogs for who they are. Who cares if they do not meet the standards, don't have that perfect stance, white flowing hair, big round eyes. They are beautiful for who they are.
> They are here such a short time in life, why not enjoy that instead of countless hours spent grooming so your friends think they are perfect.
> ...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sheila118 said:


> You think that's bad, you should see my two when they have finished rolling in the mud
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my, what a cute photo.


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> HAHA...LOVE IT! WELCOME TO THE DIRTY DOG CLUB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So nice to meet you both Suki & Mika, what an adorable little girl, she looks like Marilyn Monroe posing on the back of the sofa.. A real little star X


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Joanne little Mika is beautiful :wub:. You would never guess she's a little tomboy :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sheila118 said:


> You think that's bad, you should see my two when they have finished rolling in the mud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
now that's dirty, lol so glad my girls don't roll around, I'm to old for that lol

I saw the other picture of them, there precious clean or dirty, just precious


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

[/COLOR]Joanne, I am grateful for your response to my post. And, that you understand what I was trying to say. It was one of my posts that I wrote late at night and then kind of regretted I had posted. My emotions run high on the subject of beauty for both humans and pets. I appreciate all kinds of beautiful things ... and, beautiful men and women. 

However, I hate when we as women can be looked at more like trophies of some kind. The same with some dogs. I see one dog on FB who wins so many ribbons and awards (and, there is nothing wrong with that) ... but, this same sweetheart has done this for years now ... and, I could see in the dog's eyes that the dog is tired and probably depressed. Recently, the dog had no choice but to get a break ... because the dog became sick. 


We show pictures of our beloved dogs ... and, of course, we love when someone says that they are beautiful, or adorable, or cute. But, we also love our dogs with a passion ... playing with them and worrying about them when they are not feeling up to par. We don't look at them as trophy dogs. (I know, that might sound judgmental, but, that is how I honestly feel)[/quote]

Marie... There are so many things in life that are beautiful. People, our dogs, our children are all beautiful in so many different ways that I don't think it's even possible to categorize all the different types of beauty.
What bothers me the most is watching so many young girls with eating disorders who are so beautiful inside and out. There is nothing that anyone can say to make these girls feel different, so they self destruct.
Anyway...I thought of this conversation when I saw this.


----------

